# One step at a time!



## iBcrzn (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi all,

I bought my Cruze in September and ever since have been looking and thinking of different things to do to it to make it more original. So far I have just carbon fibered the Chevy badges and added some LED's to the front, also changed out interior lights and tag lights to LED. I am just doing little things here and there but have plans to tint the windows, add rain splash guards, going to redo the entire sound system, wheels, maybe take the Cruze LT badges off or black them out (havent decided yet), thought about engine modifications but not 100% sure on that either.

I have already ordered HID conversion kit for headlights and also ordered yellow lense HID fog light kit (black housing with yellow lense).....they should be in sometime this week and will post pics once installed.

Just thought I would share pics of the couple things I have done so far and will keep updating as I do more!

Hope you all like 

***Side note, before anyone criticizes me for HID lights, I live in the countr






y on windy back roads and my travel to and from work it is usually pitch dark, the deer population is horrible around here, and I have tried numerous different high end halogen bulbs and the light output just isn't that good, so for my safety of not slamming into bambi (which I have had several close calls) I wanted to add more light for visibility***


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Are the LEDs inside the housing or just outside?


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Welcome to CruzeTalk. Looks like you have some nice improvements lined up. I understand that you probably don't care if anyone criticizes you for installing illegal HID's in your headlights, but I have to say something. 

They are illegal for a reason. I completely agree that the stock headlights suck. But an HID conversion kit is not the answer, it's a conscious decision to blind oncoming traffic, doubly with the HID fog kit. Please consider something like a retrofit if you really need to improve the lighting. It's also been proven that HID's in a non HID housing don't spread the light evenly and in an incorrect pattern for good light. Please, please consider that route vs. HID's and a possibly expensive ticket.


----------



## iBcrzn (Sep 25, 2014)

The LEDs are actually under the housing attached to the bumper, I have them tucked in under the housing so you can barely see them during the day, and it gives a cool effect because it shines through the housing and makes it look like there is a LEDs along the side and top as well


----------

